# Solved: PC freezes after few hours



## StevenDeuss (Feb 14, 2012)

My PC freezes after about 1 to 2 hours after I turn it on (often while gaming). Its mainly intended for gaming but has also frozen when not gaming tho this doesn't happen to often. I've gotten a error message about display error saying my display, cable or adapter doesn't support the resolutions and inst working properly, I only got this error once.... The graphics card only has mini display ports so i use a mini display port to VGA adapter to connect me display. I am not sure if this is what causing me PC to freeze and I have no idea how to fix this if this is the problem. (The graphics card supports the resolution of me screen)

The PC is custom build, I haven't overclocked anything. The motherboard is set on high performance. The PC is only few days old and doesn't have much programs installed on it. 
The drivers have been updated and I also have checked the heat of me CPU but it is well below overheating.
Note: the hard drives are not new, there salvaged from me old PC. the C: has been formatted before installing windows.

Specs:
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16361 Mb (4* 4GB corsair) 
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 610377 MB, Free - 499181 MB; D: Total - 476821 MB, Free - 462110 MB; 
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., P8P67 WS REVOLUTION
Antivirus: Sunbelt VIPRE, Updated and Enabled


----------



## zbd21 (Mar 2, 2005)

Try a chkdsk.

http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/67612-check-disk-chkdsk.html


----------



## StevenDeuss (Feb 14, 2012)

It din't solve the problem


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

I suspect you may have a temperature problem. Check it out with Core Temp. Its free download.

You may also want to take a look at Speed Fan. Its also a free download.


----------



## StevenDeuss (Feb 14, 2012)

I already checked that and the core temperature stays around 40 which well below the maximum.
here also some extra info i found on event viewer:

The name "WORKGROUP :1d" could not be registered on the interface with IP address 192.168.0.131. The computer with the IP address 192.168.0.1 did not allow the name to be claimed by this computer.

which i get several times in a short time before it freezes

and few times this one, but not as often

The driver \Driver\nusb3xhc failed to load for the device PCI\VEN_1033&DEV_0194&SUBSYS_84131043&REV_04\4&108abd8a&0&00E4.

thx for the help so far. :up:


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

My next best thought would be the used hard drives. Go to the makers web site and they usually have a diagnostic software you can download to check them out. There is also a couple free programs that may be worth using. HDTune and HDTach. If chkdsk ran OK, the drives are probably OK, but it can't hurt.

I have no idea whether the Event Viewer info is related to your problem.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

I have had a similar problem. Check your ram. Make sure its in the right slots. Maybe run a memory diagnostic. ( You can do this by going into control panel, administration properties and click check memory, or memory diagnostic ) This is just another suggestion. My computer has had this issue except it doesn't show any error message. It simply locks up and I can't do anything.


----------



## StevenDeuss (Feb 14, 2012)

I've done diagnostic on the hard drives and they didn't have errors on them.
I also did a memory check and they didn't have any errors either.
Might be something game related as freezes up way faster when I am running a game.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Your computer is new also right?


----------



## StevenDeuss (Feb 14, 2012)

yes, its only a week old. except for the hard drives which were salvaged from me old PC

Edit: Did some testing again and seems part of me problem is solved, me PC doesn't totally freeze anymore only me games do. 
Don't know wat exactly fixed it but thx for the help, and i gues i will make a post in the games forum to solve this


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

I am having a similar problem to what you have. My PC is also a week old and I built it myself.


----------



## StevenDeuss (Feb 14, 2012)

Wel i guess it were the hard drives which were giving me problems... I also uninstalled drivers and reinstal updated versions.
Don't realy know wat the problem was but it is fixed now 

Well I am not expert on these things  but i have noticed that certain programs don't always update drivers unless you uninstall them first.
I hope this extra info helps you out and you get your PC working soon.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Yeah well congrats to you. Glad you got it all sorted out.

It's gotten to the point where it doesn't happen as recently like maybe once or twice a day, but it still happens. I'm probably going to take it to the repair shop and see what they think. If it is the drivers I'm going to be happy. If its a hardware problem ( which most likely is ) then I may have to pay for another part... :/


----------

